# Hand Braced Slingshot



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

So I was thinking about our draconian laws regarding wrist braced slingshots.

Prohibited Weapons Clause 2(7)

_A Saunders 'Falcon' Hunting Sling, or any other device in the nature of a hunting sling, catapult or slingshot_
_that is designed for use with, or a component part of which is, a brace that:_
_a.fits or rests on the forearm or on another part of the body of the user, and_
_b.supports the wrist against the tension of elastic material used to propel a projectile_

So what about a slingshot that is braced by the hand ? The other hand. I came up with this:








A length of threaded bar with an aluminium tube cover ending in a round ball that rests in the palm of the hand you draw the pouch back with.

I was thinking this might also be usable by people who have suffered a wrist or hand injury. Once the bands are pulled back, the steel rod would take most of the strain of the bands. It would also provide a consistent draw length with perfect centring.

Your thoughts?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good concept, how about using other type of handle to it


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

That is basically what Boynton Stu calls "a slingshot on a stick", it works fine.

BUT it clearly eases wrist tension, and also it rests on another part of your body (the palm of your pouch hand). So legally it may still be a brace, and therefore banned.

It would come down to the judge. A disabled person shooting normal bands, on a target, with all safety precautions kept, OK. But taking it to a riot, with power bands and heavy steel ammo, would be a different issue.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I am not for sure, but I think that Idea was patented my Oddwing! -- Tex-Shooter


----------

